# Post your bulk deicer storage methods



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Curious to see how everyone is doing their salt storage (or whatever bulk product ya use).

I am planning on doing a simple pad with hoffa blocks and a canvas roof for now, but would like to get an idea of what others are doing.

Did a quick search and did not see anything pertinent with pics, so post them up!


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sea Can. Works great.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

In WI, all salt has to be stored in a nonpermeable container or building so as to prevent contaminating the water table. 

Right now I am using a large (7.5'x10'x4') treated plywood box, that has 4x4 joists, 2x4 studs, and a 3/8" pt plywood arched (by arching pt 2x6's) and hinged top so as to shed water and snow. ...as well as 10 yards in my dump. 

If I want to store more salt (as I can buy it cheaper in larger quantities) I have considered a 10' x 20' galvanized corrugated shed with arched top.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never had good results with the search button...I don't know how they set it up but it never really finds what I'm looking for. Here is a thread with some pics...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96253&page=5


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

That is great info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's a pic of one bin out of four at our shop. Might only have 200-300 tons in it at this point. Stacked high and tight this bin will hold 2,000 tons.

I would share more pics with them filled, but I'm too lazy to resize the pics...seems I've used them in the past here.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TCLA;1600746 said:


> Here's a pic of one bin out of four at our shop. Might only have 200-300 tons in it at this point. Stacked high and tight this bin will hold 2,000 tons.
> 
> I would share more pics with them filled, but I'm too lazy to resize the pics...seems I've used them in the past here.
> 
> View attachment 124017


Very nice.

I was thinking of building a bigger shed, but if you have multiple bins, you can rotate stock.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

TCLA;1600746 said:


> Here's a pic of one bin out of four at our shop. Might only have 200-300 tons in it at this point. Stacked high and tight this bin will hold 2,000 tons.
> 
> I would share more pics with them filled, but I'm too lazy to resize the pics...seems I've used them in the past here.
> 
> View attachment 124017


Novice......... :laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

dfd9;1600757 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I was thinking of building a bigger shed, but if you have multiple bins, you can rotate stock.
> 
> Hmmmm.


Rotate Stock?????????........Is it like wine and might go bad.......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

TCLA;1600746 said:


> Here's a pic of one bin out of four at our shop. Might only have 200-300 tons in it at this point. Stacked high and tight this bin will hold 2,000 tons.
> 
> I would share more pics with them filled, but I'm too lazy to resize the pics...seems I've used them in the past here.
> 
> View attachment 124017


Showoff..................................


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

TCLA;1600746 said:


> Here's a pic of one bin out of four at our shop. Might only have 200-300 tons in it at this point. Stacked high and tight this bin will hold 2,000 tons.
> 
> I would share more pics with them filled, but I'm too lazy to resize the pics...seems I've used them in the past here.


I'm trying to get the mods to make this a sticky!!!!!

How to Repost a photo that's already on Plowsite.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143814

......


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TJSNOW;1601301 said:


> Rotate Stock?????????........Is it like wine and might go bad.......


Not the way you go through it.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

White Gardens;1601480 said:


> I'm trying to get the mods to make this a sticky!!!!!
> 
> How to Repost a photo that's already on Plowsite.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Thanks WG!


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I have mine stored in a corner of one of our buildings.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1600660 said:


> I've never had good results with the search button...I don't know how they set it up but it never really finds what I'm looking for. Here is a thread with some pics...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96253&page=5


:yow!: search nazi alert woo woo woo


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

TCLA, Wow that's alot of salt. How much salt will you go through in a season?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice and dry inside.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

leigh;1602486 said:


> Nice and dry inside.


what do you do with any leftover after the season? 
I want to store mine inside as well but I am afraid of things in shop rusting, any problem with that?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

pabaker66;1602552 said:


> what do you do with any leftover after the season?
> I want to store mine inside as well but I am afraid of things in shop rusting, any problem with that?


Pray for late season snow!Last year(little snow)had 25 tons left over,moved it behind the shop on and covered by tarps.This year I'll just leave it inside covered tight with a tarp.No rusting,with the exception of one close electric outlet.Concrete floor is fine,no impact at all after 7 yrs.Must of been done right.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Also that pic was right after a delivery.It's half gone and won't take up much space.About 8' from rear wall and we still got another month to go.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

leigh;1602486 said:


> Nice and dry inside.


Do you rent or own the building?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Big Dog D;1602821 said:


> Do you rent or own the building?


I Rent it,3200 sq ft


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

One of our dedicated subs stores salt in his garage. We sent him 8 tons a few weeks back, he wanted it dumped on his driveway so he could push it in with his truck.....


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132164&highlight=check+salt+barn

Here is the link to my bin.... I have $1000 in it... Its held up so far for 2 years.. About to move shops so will be tearing it down. One mistake was not tall enough, can't lift the arms on the loader high at all.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a link to my thread about our salt bin, before and after....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140140&highlight=salt+bin


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

TGS Inc.;1603391 said:


> Here is a link to my thread about our salt bin, before and after....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140140&highlight=salt+bin


Man thats nice


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Flawless440;1603417 said:


> Man thats nice


Thanks! It was way more work to construct than I would have thought but every time I pull in there with the loader I'm thankful not to have to deal with tarps!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

leigh;1603318 said:


> I Rent it,3200 sq ft


I figured as much. I'd never do that to a metal building that I owned or a concrete floor either.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1603946 said:


> I figured as much. I'd never do that to a metal building that I owned or a concrete floor either.


I understand the metal part, but why not concrete?

Or do you only use hungry salt?

Salt won't eat a concrete floor.

Shoot, my mafia blocks are holding up just fine, and pretty sure in the past I don't remember how many years I've had at least 1 or 2 loads of hungry salt.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Maybe you got speeshull blocks. I have had them start to desintergrate on me. That's why I went to wood and asphalt for my shed when I webuilt it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1604144 said:


> Maybe you got speeshull blocks. I have had them start to desintergrate on me. That's why I went to wood and asphalt for my shed when I webuilt it.


Sure did, they're waterproof, too. Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

First picture is our "auxilary" area. we built it using the pieces of spancrete that we could get for cheap, then realized that we couldnt get a coverall the right size to fit it, so now we store emergency salt under a tarp.

Second picture is our normal storage area. I took the picture on a monday morning after we had full salt runs friday saturday sunday. Guess we had just enough for three events.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Big Dog D;1603946 said:


> I figured as much. I'd never do that to a metal building that I owned or a concrete floor either.


Salt has been stored inside for years now,zero effect on floor.This is a highly finished,machine troweled floor.The steel building also shows no effects of salt corrosion,its painted and how is the salt going to affect it.its just sitting there,its not like its some noxious acid fumes rising from the pile!


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I find that it is much easier and a Hugh time saver if you have seasonal accounts to store the salt on their property if they allow it. It doesn't cost much to set up a bin and you save travel time during an event by having salt "on hand" at the location. This whole set up cost me about $350 for the material and a few hours to set up.


----------



## landscapemgt (Dec 5, 2012)

hatefulmechanic;1600629 said:


> Curious to see how everyone is doing their salt storage (or whatever bulk product ya use).
> 
> I am planning on doing a simple pad with hoffa blocks and a canvas roof for now, but would like to get an idea of what others are doing.
> 
> Did a quick search and did not see anything pertinent with pics, so post them up!


Hey Hateful,
Love your area down there. Mafia blocks and a pad are great. I use a clearspan http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/home "greenhouse" to store my trucks and equipment. A lot cheaper than a building. You can sit it on top of your blocks to keep rain and snow off of your salt. You might even be able to load your trucks out of the weather. 
I would still keep the salt tarped to keep it from freezing. Frozen or chunky salt sucks.


----------



## landscapemgt (Dec 5, 2012)

hatefulmechanic;1600629 said:


> Curious to see how everyone is doing their salt storage (or whatever bulk product ya use).
> 
> I am planning on doing a simple pad with hoffa blocks and a canvas roof for now, but would like to get an idea of what others are doing.
> 
> Did a quick search and did not see anything pertinent with pics, so post them up!


BTW Wondering what kind of spreader you are using.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

joe2025;1606801 said:


> I find that it is much easier and a Hugh time saver if you have seasonal accounts to store the salt on their property if they allow it. It doesn't cost much to set up a bin and you save travel time during an event by having salt "on hand" at the location. This whole set up cost me about $350 for the material and a few hours to set up.


And then you have to have a loader on the property all winter too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Old picture of live bottom delivery... nice and neat, just stack it higher with the backhoe, less contamination of the gravel yard.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

This is how I store 3 to 4 tons without a loader


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yardvarkman;1608394 said:


> This is how I store 3 to 4 tons without a loader


that is too much like work but a very cost effective solution to bag salt prices!


----------

